# Preferred bow for a 15 year old newbie



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Im going to go get measured up for my first bow at a buddies archery shop. What is a good bow for a 15 year old that has only shot little 15 and 20 pound bows? I am thinking i can pull 40-45 maybe 50 but if im excited or something I don't want to not be able to pull it back. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pinwheeled (Aug 13, 2009)

go to the shop and shoot as many different bows as you can. then with the help of the shop you should be able to make the best choice for you.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Browning micro midas 3.. really good youth bow. check it out. reasonable to


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Check out the Diamond Razor Edge.....the best selling youth/womens bow on the market right now. 10" of draw length adjustment and goes from about 20-60 lbs.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Go with what you're capable of pulling. I'm not ashamed that even as a guy with a strong back and a regular workout program, when I first tried one this spring, I was unable to pull back a 70# bow. I shoot a 60# bow, and being able to hold on the draw and wait for a shot to line up, is a good thing, I've been told. If it's a good shop, they'll let you shoot a lot of different models and draw weights. Welcome to newbieville, population 2.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Look at the PSE Chaos


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

look into the mathews /mission line they have some great youth bows and really cheap


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll second the PSE Chaos, or the Diamond Razors Edge- Ready to shoot for 375, all you'll need is some arrows. The Micro Midas 3 is a good choice as well, but if you have the extra cash, spend it on the PSE or Diamond. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I GOT MY BOW! I am a owner of a Diamond Razor Edge by Bowtech. I am getting a Tru-fire release, Plano bow case because I got it for $44, along with carbon arrows. My bow is coming equiped with a quiver, three-pin sight, arrow rest, along with a braided wrist strap. I am thinking about replacing the arrow rest with a Whisker Biscuit rest because my friends highly recommend it and I have shot out of one before and it was awesome!

How do you guys think I did on this one?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

t.crawford714 said:


> I GOT MY BOW! I am a owner of a Diamond Razor Edge by Bowtech. I am getting a Tru-fire release, Plano bow case because I got it for $44, along with carbon arrows. My bow is coming equiped with a quiver, three-pin sight, arrow rest, along with a braided wrist strap. I am thinking about replacing the arrow rest with a Whisker Biscuit rest because my friends highly recommend it and I have shot out of one before and it was awesome!
> 
> How do you guys think I did on this one?


Youll probably also want to upgrade that sight.......pretty cheaply made for a hunting rig. I highly recommend upgrading to the biscuit too. That package includes the cheap octane rest, not bad, but the brushes wear out pretty fast on it.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

The brushes on the biscuit?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The brushes on the biscuit im starting to think last forever. Ive got one thats several years old, thousands and thousands of shots and is still fine. The hostage rest bristles (which comes in the razor edge package) dont last very long.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

oh ok yeah that is why i was just gonna replace it


----------



## lawenforcer (Jan 2, 2008)

Diamond Edge is a very good youth bow and is very forgiving and fast. Good luck and hope you enjoy archery.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on the new toy!


----------

